# 60 bubs in St Louis/St Charles, MO



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Amidst all of the ads lately for feeder rats, I noticed this one:http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/1427304069.html and emailed the guy. He's in quite a jam with these little ones; what started out as just trying to do the right thing has ended with him having 60 babies to find homes for (he's already homed many, many more). If anyone in the area is looking to add a few more ratties, please reply to this and I will give you his phone number. He said they have all been handled regularly and are healthy. They are anywhere from 4 to 7 weeks old right now. 

I suggested he come here to find homes and to visit goosemoose as well. Here's the ad in case it expires or something. -

"Again I would like all the people who came forward to help, not just me, but more importantly these wonderful little creatures that bring so much joy to peoples lives. You will be happy to hear that are no expectant mother rats. This chapter in my life, hopefully is drawing to a close. I will continue to rescue small animals as I have for the last 11 years, but when it comes to taking in pregnant rattties, 12 to be exact, I think I’ll hand them over to someone that has the space and experience to keep them from rebreeding and focus on finding homes for them. Now let me ask you all one more time for help placing the rest of these little guys in good homes. I still have 60 young Ratties ranging in age from 4 weeks to 7 weeks, their colors are black & white, tan & white, black, gray, blond, tope green & brown, red eyed whites and silver. All have been hand raised and like the rest they are really good with people and are very healthy ."


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree. I'm thinking it's getting about time to find my nakie boy a new mischief soon, he's getting lonely. I might give this guy a call today.


----------

